# Free bearded dragon health checks(scotland)



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

The Royal Dick vet Edinburgh are offering free health checks on Bearded Dragons on Wed 25th Jan between 1-5pm.They are trying to do research on calcium levels in dragons and are looking for healthy dragons over 250g.If you are free on the Wed you can call them on 0131 650 7650 to make an appointment.


----------

